# Favourite musical clips from youtube



## dafnis (Jan 18, 2010)

I've been browsing youtube for quite some time and it's really endless the number of recordings... I'd like to ask you if you can post here some of your favourite clips of music available in youtube... we can make a nice collection out of it! The one requirement I would ask is to put complete pieces (or at least movements, in the case of larger works).
Thanks!
(please let me know if this appeared already in the past, could not find through the search function).


----------



## Aramis (Mar 1, 2009)

What kind of clips exactly do you mean? 

Something (pictures etc) with music in background, audio-video recordings of performers performing performances, something with documentary nature?


----------



## dafnis (Jan 18, 2010)

yeah, guess I should have explained a bit more...
I was more specifically refering to your second one, recorded performances, where you actually see the the artists playing.


----------



## Aramis (Mar 1, 2009)

Very well. Here is something marvelous from me:





 - Best performance of Polonaise Heroique (Rubinstein). Love the introduction - "And now I will play a composition which is the closest to my heart!"





 - short clip with young Karajan, I don't know why I love it but I do. Perhaps it's about his hair and moves





 - Zimerman, also known as The Grand Master of Facial Expression. See 0:38





 - GREATEST MAHLER LIVE PERFORMANCE EVER


----------



## Fsharpmajor (Dec 14, 2008)

This is the second movement from Shostakovich's 10th Symphony, performed by the Simon Bolivar Youth Orchestra under Dudamel at the 2007 Proms. It's one of a series covering the entire performance:

*



*


----------



## hal2202 (Feb 5, 2010)

My favorite clips are by the amazing piano prodigy, Aimi Kobayashi. She is now age 14. EMI Japan will be releasing her debut CD this month. Videos of her performances are available on YouTube from age 3 on. When you click on one of her videos, you will see many others listed on the side panel. My favorites are Age 5: 2nd and 3rd movements of Beethoven Sonata #5; Age 8: Chopin Nocturne #20 (brought tears to my eyes); Age 10: Japanese TV broadcast excerpt from 1st movement, Mozart Concerto #26. (She later performed this concerto at age 11 with an orchestra in Moscow.) Age 11: Chopin Impromptu #1, performed as encore at Moscow concert (click on the one labeled Russian concert--much better picture resolution); Age 12: In St. Petersburg she performed Beethoven's Piano Concerto #1 followed by two encores that are on videos: Chopin Scherzo #1 and 
Widmung by Liszt/Schumann. Aimi has won many awards and competitions including, at age 9, first place in the International Chopin Competition in Asia--junior division (which goes up to age 16). Last summer Aimi performed at the Chopin Festival in Warsaw that also featured pianists Emanuel Ax and Martha Argerich. I believe Aimi is already one of the finest interpreters of Chopin in the world.
Below is a link to a full videotaped recording--over 50 minutes--of Aimi's St Petersburg concert when she was 12. It includes the Beethoven concerto and the two encores. The video may not be up for long, so I recommend you click on it soon. At the bottom there are key sections the site poster has cited if you don't wish to view the entire concert.


----------



## Air (Jul 19, 2008)

If you'll excuse me (as there are way too many fabulous recordings on Youtube to pick and choose), I'll just limit my thoughts to one single [25 second] clip: 




_This_ is my inspiration, as a pianist and as a human being.


----------



## howlingmadhowie (Mar 26, 2009)

Rene Pape singing King Philip's aria from Don Carlos: 




rather good.


----------



## classidaho (May 5, 2009)

These are great, and here's another


----------



## Lukecash12 (Sep 21, 2009)

Air said:


> If you'll excuse me (as there are way too many fabulous recordings on Youtube to pick and choose), I'll just limit my thoughts to one single [25 second] clip:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'd be afraid to shake his hand, even be in the same room as him, for fear of being crushed like an ant. He pounded the crap out of that keyboard!


----------



## Il Seraglio (Sep 14, 2009)

A video of sopranist counter-tenor Philippe Jaroussky discussing his recording of various Vivaldi opera arias. He talks about the subject with a lot of knowledge, plus showing your friends a video of a male soprano always generates a few shocks.


----------



## Aramis (Mar 1, 2009)

- this is quite kewl as well. Argerich plays Liszt's sonata better than in released recordings. Btw, is this huge thing that Dutoit study while first appearing on the screen... a score?


----------



## TresPicos (Mar 21, 2009)

Christine Schäfer sings Bach:


----------



## Polednice (Sep 13, 2009)

The following always gives me a warm feeling - no matter how many times I watch it, I never fail to smile at the pizzicato in the last few seconds because of the look on his face. Oh, how I love Slava!


----------



## TresPicos (Mar 21, 2009)

Polednice said:


> The following always gives me a warm feeling - no matter how many times I watch it, I never fail to smile at the pizzicato in the last few seconds because of the look on his face. Oh, how I love Slava!


Amazing!

But even though I know how impressive that performance is, he is in fact sooo good that he makes it look sooo easy that I am almost fooled to think that maybe it's a bit less impressive than it actually is...


----------



## Lukecash12 (Sep 21, 2009)

Rag Bihag:


----------



## World Violist (May 31, 2007)

Mahler: Symphony No. 9; excerpt from the last movement. James Levine conducting the Munich Philharmonic.






Some people may find it way too slow, and I am sympathetic, but when it's done this well there isn't really any way for me not to like it. There's nothing I dislike more than fast tempi done for the wrong reasons, and there's not much I like better than a slow tempo done for the right reasons, and this falls to the latter category.


----------



## livemylife (Mar 13, 2009)

This is a great thread.

We all have our own opinions on this piece, but this is my all-time favorite version.


----------



## Lenz (Feb 10, 2010)

I like historical records, such as:

Furtwangler conducts Die Meistersinger in 1942





Amateur remasterings of 78 rpm records i like more then professional ones. Fore example (without video but with great sound)


----------



## GraemeG (Jun 30, 2009)

Kurt Ison plays BWV 565 on the vast Victorian organ in the Sydney Town Hall.






two million views and 4300 comments (of varying insight...)
cheers,
Graeme


----------



## Il Seraglio (Sep 14, 2009)

I was really impressed with the video quality on this one considering it's from 1973, not to mention gracefully edited. Also, this is the first video of Karl Bohm I had seen.


----------



## Polednice (Sep 13, 2009)

The following is always fun to watch (my favourite part of it is the conducting, especially at 2:56!):






And, naturally, any of the videos involving Carlos Kleiber are simply mesmerising, but these are of particular interest:


----------



## Romantic Geek (Dec 25, 2009)

I don't think you can get any better than this:

Horowitz playing Rach 3 uncut. It's absolutely the best: 




And my favorite interpretation of the finale of Tchaik 6 by Dutoit:


----------



## Aramis (Mar 1, 2009)

> Horowitz playing Rach 3 uncut. It's absolutely the best


 it always was my less favourite interpretation.

I have seen at least two performances of this concerto by Horowitz and I was totally disappointed. It's like he would have no idea how to play, where to put more tension, what should be exposed etc. I just don't get it and consider his playing terrible.


----------



## Romantic Geek (Dec 25, 2009)

I don't personally like Horowitz as much as other people, but on Youtube, that is best quality recording of Rach 3...and overall, it's pretty good.


----------



## Lukecash12 (Sep 21, 2009)

Il Seraglio said:


> A video of sopranist counter-tenor Philippe Jaroussky discussing his recording of various Vivaldi opera arias. He talks about the subject with a lot of knowledge, plus showing your friends a video of a male soprano always generates a few shocks.


Actually, a male soprano is called a castrato. Jaroussky even says that in the video.


----------



## StlukesguildOhio (Dec 25, 2006)

These two are stunning... in terms of music and imagery:


----------



## StlukesguildOhio (Dec 25, 2006)

I love this one... classical music... opera... can be fun... and sexy!


----------



## HarpsichordConcerto (Jan 1, 2010)

Lukecash12 said:


> Actually, a male soprano is called a castrato. Jaroussky even says that in the video.


That is true during the age of the castrati, but obviously not today.  Jaroussky would be normally termed a countertenor. They suit church music best, or better than opera, where I would prefer a female to take the operatic role. The critical fact to note is that a countertenor is still a _falsettist_, whereas a castrato was not. And when the leading castrato was unavailable, the composer often replaced him with a female. But today, countertenors are very popular; they sell records. In my HIP CD collection, I have countertenors left, right and centre.


----------



## PeterW (Feb 8, 2010)

*Wow*

Do not cling to the past!

*THE GENIUS!!!*

www.youtube.com/watch?v=dIityixahNQ


----------



## Romantic Geek (Dec 25, 2009)

PeterW said:


> Do not cling to the past!
> 
> *THE GENIUS!!!*
> 
> www.youtube.com/watch?v=dIityixahNQ


That was terrible.


----------



## TresPicos (Mar 21, 2009)

PeterW said:


> Do not cling to the past!
> 
> *THE GENIUS!!!*
> 
> www.youtube.com/watch?v=dIityixahNQ


Well, the thread title is "Favourite musical clips from youtube", not "Favourite _classical _musical clips from youtube", so I guess that this isn't off-topic after all.

Wasn't Pat Metheny doing this 20 years ago, though?


----------



## PeterW (Feb 8, 2010)

TresPicos said:


> Well, the thread title is "Favourite musical clips from youtube", not "Favourite _classical _musical clips from youtube", so I guess that this isn't off-topic after all.
> 
> Wasn't Pat Metheny doing this 20 years ago, though?


I don't remember Pat Metheny playing "Aria" on a piano with a great symphonic orchestra! 
Why isnt't it classical? Because it's too much lovely? Because there is too much audience?


----------



## Adie (Dec 6, 2007)

*Messiaen Prelude No8*

Here is a great version of Messiaen Prelude No8 played by Di Xiao


----------



## TresPicos (Mar 21, 2009)

Poulenc playing Poulenc:

1. 



2. 



3.


----------



## jurianbai (Nov 23, 2008)

Usually I found excellent video in youtube and would like to share here. So I hope this thread can be made sticky.

This video is Fazil Say's Violin Concerto, "1001 Nights in the Harem". Violinist is Patricia Kopatchinskaja. I am familiar with the violinist years ago. This is the 20th century music that I like.










3rd movement

what do you think ?


----------

